# Looking for a Standard Poodle Breeder



## CYB3RM0TH (12 mo ago)

Hello! For the last few months, I’ve been researching a lot about the dog breeds I want. I’ve torn between the poodle and the Bernese mountain dog. However, I’m considering just getting a poodle due to the Berner’s low life span. Does anyone know any reputable standard poodle breeders near or around Georgia? I’m looking for a standard poodle that can just be my companion/ I’m not really interested in shows or sports. Also, I would prefer red/apricot/black/parti colors, but I don’t really mind.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I have no particular suggestions about breeders, but I'm curious about the fact that you're considering breeds with such different energy levels. When you say you're just looking for a companion, what are you expecting from your dog? That can also help with breeder recommendations.


----------



## CYB3RM0TH (12 mo ago)

Misteline said:


> I have no particular suggestions about breeders, but I'm curious about the fact that you're considering breeds with such different energy levels. When you say you're just looking for a companion, what are you expecting from your dog? That can also help with breeder recommendations.


Thank you for your reply! I know that the Bernese mountain dog is more low energy, and poodle more high energy, but I’m willing to adjust to both needs. I like both of the dogs because of their temperaments, and I can be chill and lazy with the Bernese, but I can also be playful and energetic with the poodle. (Just not too energetic). I am expecting my dog to be able to chill with me, but also ready to exercise and have fun/training/etc. I know many poodle breeder websites that said they’d prefer their poodles to be in sports/shows, and I didn’t want to disrespect that. That’s why I was just looking for a breeder who breeds poodles just for everyday life. I don’t know if I’m explaining myself right, I’m sorry. Just let me know if you don’t understand.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Ime most non-performance breeders are aware that most pet homes aren't going to be involved in the competition or show world, but standard poodles were initially a working breed and even if a breeder is aware of your goals and tries to pick a puppy that fits it is possible that the 8-10week old puppy you bring home may grow up to need a "job." That's something to be aware of for all the non-lapdog breeds. A breeder who shows definitely doesn't expect the homes they place pet quality dogs in to show, but a performance breeder usually isn't going to place their dogs with someone who doesn't want to work their dog.

It's less common now, but still too frequent that people forget the poodle's working background and opt to do minimal training with them. As long as you're willing to do consistent training classes or home training, most breeders will be satisfied. Just be up front with what you're looking for and your level of activity. It's important to be realistic about how much you're actually going to be able to adjust your lifestyle to the needs of your dog.

There is a list of breeders on the forum for different areas, and hopefully those who are more knowledgeable about selecting breeders will chime in. We get a lot of people looking for reccs so the responses to this kind of post ebb and flow. Welcome!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

I don't have any way of knowing your experience in researching and selecting quality, conscientious breeders so I keep a Tips list. There are misconceptions that people have no way of knowing are misconceptions until they find an experienced group of people who will share what they know.


*We often hear from folks that they just want a pet.* What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that quality, conscientious breeders are _always_ breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions, but are flawless to us .

*It's not unusual to think that there are possibly thousands of breeders to choose from*. For quality, conscientious breeders, that number is more likely only in the hundreds in the US or Canada. A bottom-line difference is between those who're breeding primarily for profit and those who're breeding because they feel not only love for poodles but an obligation to the entire breed. Each of their, usually infrequent, breeding's are thoughtfully chosen to try to improve something in their lines and consequently the future of the breed.

*About reviews,* a happy owner doesn't necessarily mean an informed owner. It's as likely they've just been lucky, so far. Review any negative comments carefully, if they're allowed to appear.

*Getting a puppy from a quality, conscientious breeder is something like insurance*. Their investment in the health, welfare, and soundness of all the dogs in their care including the puppies they offer to new homes is part of the reason you're not likely to find a less than $2000 USD puppy from them.

The saying is "pay the breeder or pay the vet". Price alone isn't the only thing to separate quality breeders from those less than. We've seen members quote as high, and even much higher pricing for pups from parents not health tested, not proven to meet breed standards, sold as purebred when only a DNA test could determine that since they may be sold without registration papers.

If I knew the risks and have dedicated poodle health savings of several thousand dollars or pet insurance, knew that basically that the breeder and I would part ways as soon as the pup was in my hands because they're very unlikely to stand behind their pup and me thru the pups life, I might proceed with a breeder that doesn't meet my criteria.

But

I also wouldn't pay quality breeder prices, and over, unless I'm getting all the quality breeder perks.


*Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder.* The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

*Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. *
Every breed club determines the recommended health testing for their breed. Those tests are done on the dogs being considered for breeding. There are physical exams for some conditions and DNA testing for others. A breeder doing only DNA testing on poodles is not following the recommendations for health testing.
Those are companion tests with the OFA/CHIC testing, not in place of.
CHIC Program | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
Browse By Breed | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


In fact, all the testing for Standard poodles is phenotype, physical exams. Any DNA testing is a nice companion to the primary testing but does not replace it. The Browse By Breed link will lead you to Standard poodle testing recommendations.

To check the testing that has been done on a dog, you will need one of these, the CHIC number, the (AKC/UKC in the US) registration number, or the registered name of the dog. To check the dog’s testing status, go to: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO.

Many breeders will perform additional testing on their breeding dogs. All testing is valuable and gives information regarding the breeder’s interest in the future of his/her breeding program. Using the tools that are currently available will allow the breeder to successfully use the entire gene pool in combinations that provide for a healthy future for the breed.

Also see Code of Ethics - The Poodle Club of America


*A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if *the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

*Read thru any contracts that may be listed. *If they rule out coverage for conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

*Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times* and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs, 9-5 paying job, and family, rather than keep a website updated.

*When you start making contacts, *let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

*Color preferences are understandable but* keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies.
That beautiful color you fell for may not look the same in a few weeks, or months, or years. Most poodle colors fade.

*Gender preferences* will also limit your options.

*Temperament and personality* are lifelong traits.

*Be prepared to spend *in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

*Be prepared to travel *outside your preferred area.

*As a very general rule, websites to be leery of* are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".

*Be wary of a breeder who sells a puppy with full registration rights (breeding rights which allow future pups to be registered with the AKC) simply for the price of admission.*
A responsible breeder will not allow their reputation and their poodles to be bred by anyone, to any dog, without having a contractual say in the breeding and the pups. They will want to be involved.

*One additional caution, be very wary of those very cute short legged poodles.* That's a genetic mutation which may carry serious life-altering disease.

*An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. *An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state/province)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.
PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America
Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America

*As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my shortlist criteria.*

My criteria need not be yours, but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well-bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred._


*Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time *

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for its lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards physically and temperamentally and are sound by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

For your temperament preference, look for breeders who do Volhard testing. You'll want an "easy keeper". 

Choosing Your Puppy (PAT) | Volhard Dog Nutrition

We should also ask if this is your first very own dog to raise. This is not to dissuade you but Standards usually take three or more years to fully mature and can be a _lot _of dog for people not familiar with them.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

CYB3RM0TH said:


> I know many poodle breeder websites that said they’d prefer their poodles to be in sports/shows, and I didn’t want to disrespect that. That’s why I was just looking for a breeder who breeds poodles just for everyday life


I'd expect the quality breeders to be the ones competing with their dogs, to prove their soundness. They'll generally hold back the dogs for themselves that they think will be the next gen for their line, particularly for the conformation ring. 

That said, I'm sure many would like to see the new families and dogs participating in things that they both enjoy, whether it's nose work, agility, or just chillin'. Unless a pup is an actual conformation prospect (which is maybe one in several litters and they will keep that pup, it can be a while in between those), they will just want everyone to be happy.


----------



## CYB3RM0TH (12 mo ago)

Misteline said:


> Ime most non-performance breeders are aware that most pet homes aren't going to be involved in the competition or show world, but standard poodles were initially a working breed and even if a breeder is aware of your goals and tries to pick a puppy that fits it is possible that the 8-10week old puppy you bring home may grow up to need a "job." That's something to be aware of for all the non-lapdog breeds. A breeder who shows definitely doesn't expect the homes they place pet quality dogs in to show, but a performance breeder usually isn't going to place their dogs with someone who doesn't want to work their dog.
> 
> It's less common now, but still too frequent that people forget the poodle's working background and opt to do minimal training with them. As long as you're willing to do consistent training classes or home training, most breeders will be satisfied. Just be up front with what you're looking for and your level of activity. It's important to be realistic about how much you're actually going to be able to adjust your lifestyle to the needs of your dog.
> 
> There is a list of breeders on the forum for different areas, and hopefully those who are more knowledgeable about selecting breeders will chime in. We get a lot of people looking for reccs so the responses to this kind of post ebb and flow. Welcome!


Ohh I see what you mean now! Thank you for tbe information. I definitely want to work my dog and train them to a high standard. 


Misteline said:


> Ime most non-performance breeders are aware that most pet homes aren't going to be involved in the competition or show world, but standard poodles were initially a working breed and even if a breeder is aware of your goals and tries to pick a puppy that fits it is possible that the 8-10week old puppy you bring home may grow up to need a "job." That's something to be aware of for all the non-lapdog breeds. A breeder who shows definitely doesn't expect the homes they place pet quality dogs in to show, but a performance breeder usually isn't going to place their dogs with someone who doesn't want to work their dog.
> 
> It's less common now, but still too frequent that people forget the poodle's working background and opt to do minimal training with them. As long as you're willing to do consistent training classes or home training, most breeders will be satisfied. Just be up front with what you're looking for and your level of activity. It's important to be realistic about how much you're actually going to be able to adjust your lifestyle to the needs of your dog.
> 
> There is a list of breeders on the forum for different areas, and hopefully those who are more knowledgeable about selecting breeders will chime in. We get a lot of people looking for reccs so the responses to this kind of post ebb and flow. Welcome!


Ohh I see what you mean now! I do want to train my dog to a high standard, I think I just got confused when poodles breeders mentioned “working their dog”. I thought they meant as in like giving a poodle a specific job (working on things like farms, hunting, etc.) So, if I know that I’m going to train my dog to a high standard and give it plenty of mental, and physical stimulation, that would be enough? Thank you again for the reply!


----------



## CYB3RM0TH (12 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> I'd expect the quality breeders to be the ones competing with their dogs, to prove their soundness. They'll generally hold back the dogs for themselves that they think will be the next gen for their line, particularly for the conformation ring.
> 
> That said, I'm sure many would like to see the new families and dogs participating in things that they both enjoy, whether it's nose work, agility, or just chillin'. Unless a pup is an actual conformation prospect (which is maybe one in several litters and they will keep that pup, it can be a while in between those), they will just want everyone to be happy.


Ohh I understand now! Thank you for informing me


----------

